# Beste Mainboard(H97) für den Xeon e3-1231v3



## flaiver123 (23. Juli 2014)

*Beste Mainboard(H97) für den Xeon e3-1231v3*

Suche das beste Mainboard für den Xeon.

Sollte unter 100€ kosten.


----------



## criss vaughn (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Beste Mainboard(H97) für den Xeon e3-1231v3*

Hi,

die Frage ist, was du alles machen möchtest bzw. benötigst - wie sieht denn der Rest deines Systems aus?

ASRock Fatal1ty H97 Performance (90-MXGTU0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ASRock H97 Pro4 (90-MXGUH0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

MSI H97 Guard-Pro (7923-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

O.g. könnte man sich einmal ansehen, auf Wunsch gäbe es auch das Asrock Fatal1ty mit Killer-Chip für 97 €, welcher sich aber in meinen Augen nicht lohnt.


----------



## flaiver123 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Beste Mainboard(H97) für den Xeon e3-1231v3*

46966 - Cooltek Antiphon Black Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz

Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware,

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

8428808 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM

256GB Crucial MX100 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC

1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm)

Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk

1024MB HIS Radeon HD 5450 Silence Passiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Retail)

450 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+ Gold

Die Grafikkarte werde ich wechseln wenn die 870er grakka kommt


----------



## Panagianus (23. Juli 2014)

Ich würde ein Z87 oder Z97 boarf kaufen (hab ich auch selber mit nem Xeon) man braucht es zwar nicht umbedingt, kann aber die graka ocen und ist für eventuelles Aufrüsten auf nen i7 gerüstet (meiner Meinung nach der Hauptgrund) ich kann das msi z87 oder z97 g45 gaming nur empfehlen


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. Juli 2014)

Vom nem Xein auf nem i7 aufrüsten, einfach genial.

Würde aber auch ein Z97 Brett nehmen wegen Broadwell.


----------



## Ryle (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Beste Mainboard(H97) für den Xeon e3-1231v3*

Wie viele Threads brauchst du eigentlich noch für ein und das selbe Thema...

Beste Mainboard(H97) für den Xeon e3-1231v3
Lüfter für Xeon e3-1231v3
Allround PC (580€)
Mainboard für Xeon E3.1231v3
Guter PC(ohne Graka) mit Monitor (ca 1000€)


----------



## flaiver123 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Beste Mainboard(H97) für den Xeon e3-1231v3*

Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ASRock Fatal1ty H97 Performance (90-MXGTU0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Welches von den ist besser?


----------



## NuVirus (23. Juli 2014)

Panagianus schrieb:


> Ich würde ein Z87 oder Z97 boarf kaufen (hab ich auch selber mit nem Xeon) man braucht es zwar nicht umbedingt, kann aber die graka ocen und ist für eventuelles Aufrüsten auf nen i7 gerüstet (meiner Meinung nach der Hauptgrund) ich kann das msi z87 oder z97 g45 gaming nur empfehlen



Das Problem ist, dass der Refresh nicht auf Z87 Boards läuft ohne ein aktuelles BIOS mit Unterstützung zu haben. Und auf nen i7 4790k von einem Xeon mit Ht aufzurüsten macht keinen Sinn. Ob Broadwell-K auf Z87 mit Update läuft muss sich erst noch zeigen.
Und Grafikkarte kannst auch ohne Z Board OCen da das Z Board nur hilft die CPU zu Übertakten.

Die oben genannten Boards sind gut.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Beste Mainboard(H97) für den Xeon e3-1231v3*

MSI H97 Guard-Pro (7923-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Würde ich dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen


----------



## flaiver123 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Beste Mainboard(H97) für den Xeon e3-1231v3*

ne der sound bei den 2 von mir genannten mainboards ist besser, aber welches soll ich nehmen?


----------



## criss vaughn (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Beste Mainboard(H97) für den Xeon e3-1231v3*



Panagianus schrieb:


> Ich würde ein Z87 oder Z97 boarf kaufen (hab ich auch selber mit nem Xeon) man braucht es zwar nicht umbedingt, kann aber die graka ocen und ist für eventuelles Aufrüsten auf nen i7 gerüstet (meiner Meinung nach der Hauptgrund) ich kann das msi z87 oder z97 g45 gaming nur empfehlen


 
Was hat denn GPU-OC mit dem MoBo zu tun .. ?

@TE: Es kommt einfach darauf was du machen möchtest und ob du dir die Option für CPU-OC @ i7 offen halten möchtest. Bzgl. der beiden Boards: Ausstattung ist nahezu identisch, lediglich der LAN-Controller ist beim Asrock eine Generation neuer. Einziger Punkt wäre noch M.2 beim Gigabyte - kannst mit beiden nicht viel falsch machen^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Beste Mainboard(H97) für den Xeon e3-1231v3*

Ich würde zu Gigabyte greifen, entscheiden würde ich nach dem was gebraucht wird


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Beste Mainboard(H97) für den Xeon e3-1231v3*

Der Sound ist bei allen gleich schlecht


----------



## flaiver123 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Beste Mainboard(H97) für den Xeon e3-1231v3*

Also ich glaub ich nehme den von Gibabyte, weil der bei idealo, mindfactory, und geizhals beliebter ist


----------

